# bright bay with a silver mane?



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

He actually looks like he could be a wild bay or maybe even silver bay, in which case the "silver" in the mane would be normal.

What breed is he?


----------



## LyndhurstMrMoon (Oct 1, 2014)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> He actually looks like he could be a wild bay or maybe even silver bay, in which case the "silver" in the mane would be normal.
> 
> What breed is he?


hes a new forest


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

With as much pangere as he has, I'm leaning more toward wild bay and less toward silver bay.

Do you know what color his parents are?


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

He is a silver dapple bay. the silver dapple gene causes silver manes and tails.

here is a pic of a Silver Dapple Bay


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

If his mane and tail were more consistently "blonde" (silver), I'd agree, Kiger. However, with the silver threaded through and all the pangere, I'm thinking wild bay. You see pangere more with wild bays, not silver bays.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SummerShy (Aug 3, 2014)

At 17 months he could still flaxen out more.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Pangare is not linked to wild bay- so its presence or lack thereof isn't really indicative of anything else. Wild bay's defining characteristic is having the black on the legs go only up to around the fetlocks- definitely not the case on this horse. 

He definitely looks both (classic) bay and pangare to me. If I had to pick, I'd say silver, too, but I'm not quite as certain on that one. Something is clearly affecting the mane color, but I'm not sure if it's silver or a less common characteristic of pangare?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I could be wrong, but I am reasonably sure that New Forests don't have silver. Give him another year for his colour to stabilise IMO. It could just be some foal shading, or it could be frosting.


----------



## Horseychick87 (Feb 5, 2014)

Kiger, the 2nd and 4th pic's, yummy!

OP, I see pangare, maybe some frosting, If I only saw the tail I'd think he was going grey, but that's unlikely from the side shots of him.

I'd love to see some test results on him. I'm a big fan of New Forests.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

This is KD Just Charge It. He is a pure bred Silver Dapple Bay Arab. Some keep a darker mane. Like the horse in the first pic i posted.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes I think wild bay is being misunderstood here. He is definitely not wild bay.

I agree he looks silver but I also agree with Chiilaa, it could just as easily be something else. I did not believe it was in that breed either.

Give him some time and see what happens. I believe you can test for silver if you care enough.

ETA- KigerQueen, it was my belief silver had been "theorized" but never proven (and didn't actually exist) in the Arab. Has this horse been color tested? I do not think he is actually a silver.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

KigerQueen said:


> This is KD Just Charge It. He is a pure bred Silver Dapple Bay Arab. Some keep a darker mane. Like the horse in the first pic i posted.


Silver doesn't occur at all in Arabs.


----------



## my horse (May 23, 2013)

Some old horses get a little grey around the eyes and muzzle, but I have never heard of it on the forelock, main and tail.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

my horse said:


> Some old horses get a little grey around the eyes and muzzle, but I have never heard of it on the forelock, main and tail.


Me neither and the horse is a baby


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

He sure is pretty!!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

KigerQueen said:


> This is KD Just Charge It. He is a pure bred Silver Dapple Bay Arab. Some keep a darker mane. Like the horse in the first pic i posted.


There has not been to date a positive testing of silver in arabians. Just like there is no cream... Remember the stallion Fire An Ice?


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

It could just be the remnants of his baby coat or sun bleaching - that colouring isn't common in the New Forest pedigree breeding but if he was running with a feral herd he could have mixed breeding.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Yes, Fire N Ice was a chestnut, sired by a chestnut. Although a lot of people mistook him for something else.

The bay Arabians with the silver tail, they call a tail like that Gulastra Plume.


----------



## SueC (Feb 22, 2014)

Occasionally, mutations occur so that even never-before-seen colour variations in a particular breed may suddenly appear. Of course, the chances are very small, but it's still a general possibility.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I was wondering how it would work... even IF the Arabs mutated and developed their own "cream" gene it would always be a different cream gene right? It would not be testable by our current cream test even if phenotypically identical. Or could it possible develop in the same way cream has?


----------

